# Prefinished Birch Plywood Cabinet, type of paint



## Ntaskani (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello,

I'm building a cabinet out of prefinished birch plywood which I'm using for the drawer fronts, and wanted to paint it white (or off-white actually). My question is what type of paint to use (brand), and whether I should sand and/or use primer prior to painting, for best results.

Also, should I use oil-based paint, or latex? I've heard oil-based paint is more durable, what are the disadvantages of it?

If you could tell me what primer and paint brand you use for best results, I'd really appreciate it.

thanks!


----------



## CheeseSteak1 (Nov 23, 2016)

Curious why you're using prefinished plywood if you plan to paint them. Sorry I don't have an answer to your question. I don't do much painting


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

There's some good info in this post:

BENJAMIN MOORE ADVANCE VS. SHERWIN WILLIAMS PRO CLASSIC

I think some serious consideration should be given to the acrylic alkyd paint described. Cleans up with water but has some of the more desirable characteristics of an oil based paint. I have yet to try either but I'm planning a project right now and figure to use the BM Advance.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

With prefinished ply, it's usually a UV cured finish, and extremely hard. Subsequent coatings may have a problem with adhesion. I've had success using Zinsser BIN (shellac based) primer on it first, then you can top coat with anything. I didn't scuff it up, but it certainly wouldn't hurt, and the prefinished surface makes a really good base to paint. If by "latex" you mean wall paint, skip that stuff. Anything that's 100% acrylic (waterborne) will work well….or any of the oil enamels. I still consider oil based paints more durable, but there is plenty of opinion that says that's not true. The waterborne paints have improved greatly over the past several years, so don't be afraid to use either one. The oil based is a little (actually: a lot) more hassle.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Absolutely you have to sand the finish before painting. I would use oil based primer followed by 2-3 coats of water based.

Sand between coats and use a hard backer like a piece of wood for the sanding block.

Big fan of Sherwin Williams paints. Simple for me: I tell them what I'm doing & they tell me what paint to buy.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

custom cabinet shop we used Sherwin Williams for paints and stains


----------

